# [CUPS 1.4.1] imprimante non reconnue (contourné)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir à vous,

Depuis le passage à CUPS 1.4.1, mon imprimante USB (Canon MP 520) n'est plus reconnue alors qu'elle marchait très bien avant (j'avais dû installer les drivers cnijfilter 2.80 pour ça). J'ai pourtant bien désactivé usblp (enfin je pense!) comme indiqué ici mais ça n'a rien changé. Je pense donc qu'en repassant à l'ancienne version, ça devrait marcher, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Mais peut-être que vous avez une meilleure solution?

Je vous remercie beaucoup par avance de votre aide!

Kevin57

----------

## boozo

'alute

Ayant lu l'autre fil en travers je dirai à froid : des regles persistantes d'udev qui traines ? ou des devices conservés ? 

Edit: Je suppose que tu as tout vérifié par ailleurs, booter le nouveau noyau, tes drivers réinstallés, tes ppd et tout le toutim... et si besoin en urgence de downgrader #emerge -v =net-print/cups-<version_inferieure>

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bonsoir,

Peut-être est-ce ce souci : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166 ?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

La version stable de cups est la 1.3.10-r2

```

[I] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.3.10-r2!t ~1.3.11!t ~1.4.1!t {X acl avahi dbus debug gnutls java jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_de linguas_en linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fr linguas_he linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_pl linguas_sv linguas_zh_TW pam perl php png ppds python samba slp ssl static tiff xinetd zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  1.3.10-r2!t(06:18:29 04/08/2009)(X acl dbus jpeg ldap linguas_fr pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -linguas_de -linguas_en -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_he -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_pl -linguas_sv -linguas_zh_TW -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System.
```

Enlèves ou mets en commentaire net-print/cups dans 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Ensuite tu re emerge cups   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu relancé la détection de l'imprimante après réinstallation de CUPS et désactivation de usblp ? As-tu redémarré CUPS ?

----------

## Kevin57

boozo : oui j'ai déjà redémarré de très nombreuses fois sur ce noyau, j'ai aussi réinstallé les drivers. Pour le reste (udev et les devices), je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...

Trapamoosch : je ne comprends pas tout à son problème...  :Confused: 

SlashRhumSlashNeisson : merci, si je n'arrive pas à faire marcher CUPS je ferai comme ça!

XavierMiller : Ca fait assez longtemps que j'ai essayé pour la première fois, entre temps il y a eu beaucoup de reboot, donc CUPS a été redémarré. Et à chaque fois que je fais "Find New Printers", j'ai "No printers found", et quand je fais "Add printer", il cherche pendant des heures mais ne trouve rien.

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que si je lance une impression par OpenOffice, par exemple, mon imprimante apparait dans la liste de CUPS (aucune erreur ne s'affiche), mais elle n'imprime rien pour autant. J'ai essayé, ) partir de cette imprimante, de lui associer un fichier PPD mais ça n'a rien changé.

----------

## boozo

si tu ne vois pas pour udev, c'est que tu n'as rien touché a çà donc la piste est très probablement ailleurs.

Dans les logs (access ou error_log) de cups y'a quelques choses d'utilisable ?

Edit : pour l'indication de Trapamoosch (qu'il citait déjà dans le topic que tu nous as indiqué d'ailleurs ^^)

Si c'est bien une imprimant oll-in-one, elle semble automatiquement associée à un decive de scanner par les règles d'udev (/dev/bus/usb/001/005   crw-rw-r-- 1   root:scanner) depuis /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules et cups n'y voit plus rien ensuite => d'où modifier le groupe en lp pour qu'il la vois en temps qu'imprimante

Edit 2: voir également le commentaire #12 et #14 du bug au cas où

Edit 3: si c'est le cas, tu peux aussi vérifier en essayant de passer simplement le 70-libsane.rules en queue genre modifier en 99-libsane.rules puis rebooter pour voir si les affectations ont changée

Edit 4: arf, au fait juste par curiosité : tu est en full~arch c'est bien çà ?

Edit 5++: t'ain ce soir c'est la fête des oubli de mots et des fautes de frappes à revendre... devrais me coucher moi :/ -> marre... bon j'y vais 

----------

## Kevin57

Les access log ne disent rien d'intéressant, voila ceux d'hier par exemple : 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost - - [20/Oct/2009:19:51:51 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 20 - -
> 
> localhost - - [20/Oct/2009:19:51:51 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 401 75 CUPS-Get-Devices successful-ok
> 
> localhost - - [20/Oct/2009:19:51:51 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 1848 - -
> ...

 

Les errors logs disent ça :

 *Quote:*   

> E [20/Oct/2009:20:18:27 +0200] [cups-deviced] PID 12081 (bluetooth) stopped with status 1!
> 
> E [20/Oct/2009:20:41:47 +0200] [cups-deviced] PID 12248 (bluetooth) stopped with status 1!

 

Pour ton Edit 1 : Quel groupe doit être modifié en lp? Mon user y est déjà : 

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~ $ groups

disk lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb users lpadmin portage kevin_gentoo plugdev
```

Ton Edit 2 : Je vais essayer de faire ce que dit le commentaire #12 mais je ne vois pas trop comment faire pour "manually changing the printer connection URI

to "file:///dev/usblp0"". Par contre je ne suis pas le #14, dans quel dossier la personne fait-elle son ls -la?

Je ne comprends pas trop ton Edit 3   :Confused: 

Et pour le Edit 4, oui je suis un full ~i686

Edit : avec un lsusb, il me semble que mon imprimante se trouve dans Bus 001 Device 008

```
Kevin ~ # lsusb                                                                                                                                          

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0644:0201 TEAC Corp.                                                                                                              

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub                                                                                           

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0461:4d15 Primax Electronics, Ltd Dell Optical Mouse                                                                              

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                           

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 413c:2105 Dell Computer Corp. Model L100 Keyboard                                                                                 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                           

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04a9:1724 Canon, Inc.                                                                                                             

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E2500 series                                                                                    

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bc2:2300 Seagate RSS LLC                                                                                                         

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB                                                                                  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c07 D-Link System Wireless G DWA-110 Adapter                                                                                

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub                                                                                           

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                           

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                           

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                           

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 413c:8130 Dell Computer Corp.

Bus 008 Device 005: ID 046d:c719 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 046d:0b05 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 004: ID 046d:c718 Logitech, Inc.
```

J'ai donc été voir dans /dev/bus/usb/001/ mais apparemment le device 008 est reconnu comme un scanner :

```
Kevin 001 # ls -la /dev/bus/usb/001/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       160 oct.  21 11:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root       200 oct.  21 11:10 ..

crw-rw-r--  1 root usb     189, 0 oct.  21 11:10 001

crw-rw-r--  1 root usb     189, 1 oct.  21 11:10 002

crw-rw-r--  1 root usb     189, 4 oct.  21 11:10 005

crw-rw-r--  1 root usb     189, 5 oct.  21 11:10 006

crw-rw-r--  1 root usb     189, 6 oct.  21 11:10 007

crw-rw-r--  1 root scanner 189, 7 oct.  21 11:26 008
```

Ai-je mal cherché? Est-ce normal?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Un petit chown root:lp /dev/bus/usb/001/008 et si ça remarche tu l'a ton problème.

Après soit tu a une imprimante multi-fonctions dans ce cas voir  le lien de Trapamoosch, soit tu a une imprimante qui est reconnue par erreur comme multi-fonction dans ce cas rapport de bug.

----------

## Kevin57

C'était bien ça le problème, la commande que tu m'as donné a résolu le problème! Merci beaucoup!!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, ce n'est pas encore résolu, car /dev est généré automatiquement par udev.

Il te faudra écrire / mettre à jour une règle udev, ou gérer le groupe lp, sinon, au prochain démarrage, tu seras à nouveau bloqué.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

A moins de la refaire a chaque boot et se passer de scanner ton problème n'est pas résolu !

Problème : depuis que cups n'utilise plus usblp il accède à l'imprimante directement via le périphérique comme sane.

Sane a besoin des droits root:scanner

Cups a besoin des droits root:lp

Impossible d'avoir les deux à même temps, le bug n'ets toujours pa résolu dans le bugzilla.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'adore comme Apple aime foutre le boxon en changeant tout unialtéralement   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kevin57

En effet, je viens de voir que quand j'éteins et allume mon imprimante, elle passe en Device 009, puis 010, etc. Le problème n'est donc pas résolu, en effet, mais comment faire pour le résoudre à part attendre une mise à jour? Pour l'instant je peux me passer de scanner, je ne m'en sers que rarement (toujours pas installé d'ailleurs). Si vous n'avez pas d'autre idée, je me contenterai de changer les droits de l'imprimante en root:lp quand j'en aurai besoin, en espérant qu'une prochaine MAJ résoudra le problème.

----------

## xaviermiller

En attendant, bloque CUPS 1.4 via /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

En désinstallant sane-backend peut-être ?

----------

## Kevin57

Si je désinstalle sane-backend, je ne pourrai plus utiliser mon scanner du tout?

Je pense que je vais donc bloquer CUPS 1.4. Merci de votre aide.

----------

## boozo

bon ben c'est exactement ce que je t'ai retranscrit du bugreport indiqué par Trapamoosch y compris 3 méthodes pour essayer de solutionner (le chown pour le scanner => lp etc -) mais j'ai pas dû être assez clair semble-t-il ou alors tu voulais les cmdline ? m'enfin pas grave les autres ont précisé ce qui devait te manquer  :Smile: 

Sinon, le Edit 4 que j'ai mentionné est pour tenter de répondre au probleme de façon plus permanente (cf. post de Xavier) - renomme le fichier indiqué pour qu'il passe en queue de traitement pour les rules d'udev - avec un poil de chance, il mettra root:lp sur le device et les règles de reconnaissances de sane ne seront plus appliquées

----------

## Kevin57

Je suis finalement repassé à la version stable de CUPS et j'ai réinstallé le module usblp dans mon noyau et ça remarche, on verra bien quand la version 1.4.1 sera en stable si le bug a été corrigé entre temps!

Merci à ceux qui ont essayé de m'aider.

----------

